# Self control



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is not exactly known for her self control and I think it is about time we worked on properly although we have done bits before.

This evenings work 










She earns the reward by leaving the bscuit AND giving me eye contact


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Clever girl!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm a lot in love with Molly. So adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm a lot in love with Molly. So adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats a very good training idea! Good Job little girl!!


----------



## Kaylalarissax3 (Jun 4, 2014)

What a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good work Molly. Just a word of warning 2ndhand, Rufus had an Olympic gold medal snatched from him because he got too good at this one!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the warning Fairlie - although I think it is extremely unlikely Molly will get too good at anything involving self control - that expression holds more than a tiny bit of outrage that she is being asked to wait


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't see outrage but I do see desperation. Funny that your Molly and Renee's Molly both have beautiful round eyes and the same shaped head.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe!! good girl!


----------

